# Angelschein in Belgien



## holk (1. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich treibe mich die letzten 2 Juliwochen in Oostduinkere an der belgischen Küste herum.....das man von Oostende zum Wrackangeln fahren kann hab ich schon gelesen....wie steht es aber beim Meeresfischen vom Ufer aus mit einem Angelschein .....oder ist das Meeresfischen in Belgien frei ???

Ich konnte leider im Net nichts dazu finden...


Gruß Holger


----------



## seaman (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Belgien*

moin,moin
Für Belgien braucht man keinen Angelschein fürs Meeresangeln. Nicht vom Boot und nicht vom Strand
Seaman


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Belgien*

Hallo

und wie siehts das in Binnengewässer aus??????

danke


----------



## holk (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Belgien*

@ seaman ,

Danke für die Info :m 

Gruß Holger


----------



## mjan (28. April 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Belgien*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> und wie siehts das in Binnengewässer aus??????
> 
> danke



Für beschiffbare Binnengewässer gibt es eine Angelerlaubnis bei der Post. Jede der drei Regionen (Flandern, Brüssel und Wallonie) hat ihre eigene Erlaubnis und Bestimmungen.

Die Erlaubnis für die Wallonie kosted ca. € 15 für ein Jahr (zwei Ruten vom Ufer). Zum Angeln vom Boot kostet der Jahreserlaubnisschein ca. € 40. Keine Ahnung wie das in Flandern ist, ich vermute aber ähnlich.

Nicht beschiffbare Binnengewässer, z.B. die Forellengewässer im Süden Belgiens werden von Vereinen gepflegt, da gibts dann Tageskarten etc.


----------



## holk (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Belgien*

Hallo mjan,

da hast du mich mit deinem ersten Posting gleich etwas neugierig gemacht #h ....vielleicht hast du ja noch ein paar Tips welcher gute Kutter von Belgien aus in Richtung England fährt?....z.B. auf Conger ......und welcher Spinnköder bzw. welcher Streamer/Fliegentyp ist denn bei euch der Gängigste aufWolfsbarsch |rolleyes 



Gruß Holger

P.S. Gib mir auch nochmal einen Tip welches belgische Bier noch so richtig gut ist ..... ich hab mich zwar schon in Leffe und Chimay leicht verliebt aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch etwas Besseres.... :q


----------



## mjan (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Belgien*

An der Küste kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, kann Dir also leider da keine Tips geben. Wenn ich mal zum Angeln komme (viel zu selten), geht es meistens an die Maas. (Ich bin hier auch nur "Immigrant" aus Deutschland)

Beim Bier bevorzuge ich auch Leffe Blonde vom Fass oder Duvel. Es gibt aber jede Menge kleine Brauereien und Klöster die hervorragendes Bier brauen. Am besten nachfragen, ob es eine lokal Bierspezialität gibt.

In der Umgebung von Brüssel gibt es das sogenannte Lambic (oder Geuze). Das gedeiht merere Jahre im Holzfass und wird dann in Flaschen mit Sektkorken gefüllt. Schmeckt recht sauer und wird deshalb manchmal auch mit Kirsch- (Kriek), Himbeer- (Framboise) oder Pfirsich- (Peche) Syrup gemischt. Nicht jedermanns Sache, sollte man aber mal probiert haben.


----------

